# Aluminum body filler



## dearl (Jul 19, 2009)

What can I use to fill the dents and scratches in my hull. I plan to paint this boat soon, and would like to know what you guys have used or heard of being used. I'm not worried about the fine scratches but I do have some very noticeable dents in the lower portin of my tracker that I would like to repair while down. Thanks.


----------



## evattman (Jul 19, 2009)

I can tell you what I did. I had a pretty noticeable dent, probably about an inch deep and 4-6 inches wide.
I used marine puddy I got at bass pro, and in a few other places I used JB Weld puddy. I just treated it as a body filler. 
I wire wheeled it down really clean, then started applying layers for the deeper dent. I think I had about 4 layers and I made sure and brought the last layer above flush. Then I sanded with a mouse sander using 80 grit until it gets close to flush. Then I used about 400 and finished off with a wet sand of about 1500. Primed with self etching primer and painted. That was last year and it still looks great and its undetectable.

One thing I will add is when this stuff fully cures.......it takes some time to sand as it cures harder than the aluminum.


----------



## caveman (Jul 19, 2009)

I am using JB weld not the to part you mix but the putty you just cut off the stick and mix by rubbing together then put water on your hands and rub smooth or putty knife


----------



## Zum (Jul 19, 2009)

Theres a post by Rancho...somewhere and it's a you tube link where a racing guy uses bondo to smooth out the hull of his racing boat(aluminum).
It's a jet racer on rivers,if it last in that envoirment,should last anywheres.


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 19, 2009)

Only way i would use bondo, is if i drilled several small holes for it to push through at the same time. Giving it more bite... I wouldn't use any thing but high quality material either, Dura glass would be best...


----------



## Zum (Jul 19, 2009)

Went back and looked at the you tube video...memory after a long hot weekend isn't so good sometimes.
On his aluminum boat,he has a steel peice and thats where the bondo goes...so not sure if it will work on aluminum.
heres the link.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS_avUZlxhk&feature=PlayList&p=6383E8052856C904&index=1&playnext=2&playnext_from=PL


----------

